# Prime Membership viewing for free



## jheydt (Dec 16, 2008)

My wifes fire is registered to her and she has prime membership.  In going thru tv shows and movies it states that it is free to prime members for some of the shows.  However I can't find any button to click to view.  Am I missing something?  I know she has prime membership as we pay yearly for it.

John


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

On the Fire go to Videos and tap 'prime instant video'. . . .if it's got a little "prime" in the corner of the video icon, it's available for free streaming. There is a choice to show prime or all near the center top.

When you tap a TV show you get a choice of seasons. . .not all the seasons will have Prime streamable options.  Once you see what you want to stream, tap it and it'll start.  

If you pick a movie that's indicated as streamable free, it'll have a 'watch now' button to tap.

The Fire has to be registered to the account that is the MAIN Prime account.

You can also just search for what you want to see and see if it comes up with a 'prime' mark on the corner.

Note that you have to have an open wiFi connection for it to work.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

You should see this if you tap on a movie/tv show that is available to Prime members:










(At least that's how it looks on my iPad...tap on the green button that says "Watch Now $0.00")

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

That's how it looks when browsing to Amazon, but on the Fire you don't see that.

But when you go to the Videos link there's a line that says 'prime instant videos. If you tap that you'll only see stuff that's Prime eligible. When you tap to choose one there's a similar 'watch now' button on the left and when you tap it, it starts.

I'm just playing _Clue_ which has xRay, and it's pretty cool. When you tap the screen for the controls, it shows an IMDb link to information about the actors in the scene. . . . . it's useful when you say, "Hey, I know that guy. . .what's his name?"


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Let us know, John, if you get it sorted out!

Betsy


----------



## jheydt (Dec 16, 2008)

I did see the prime instant video shows and I could see them.  However there are movies and shows that show prime that are in the video section that you cannot view even with prime such as downton abbey as an example.  It seems to me that if a show or movie is not available for prime viewing that the prime designation should not be on the screen.

John


----------



## VondaZ (Apr 21, 2009)

jheydt said:


> However there are movies and shows that show prime that are in the video section that you cannot view even with prime such as downton abbey as an example. It seems to me that if a show or movie is not available for prime viewing that the prime designation should not be on the screen.


I'm confused. Downton Abbey can be viewed on Prime. I have watched both the first and the second seasons on Prime.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

For TV shows, it may have the prime indication, but not all seasons are available yet for free streaming.  Example:  Doctor Who.  Seasons 1 thru 6 are available for streaming; Season 7, the current season is NOT.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

jheydt said:


> I did see the prime instant video shows and I could see them. However there are movies and shows that show prime that are in the video section that you cannot view even with prime such as downton abbey as an example. It seems to me that if a show or movie is not available for prime viewing that the prime designation should not be on the screen.
> 
> John


The latest seasons of a particular TV show are not usually available for Prime viewing for some time...only seasons one and two of Downton Abbey are available on Prime as of now.


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

Betsy, I love how you have made the most of your iPad bookmarks bar & multiple tabbed browsing.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

The 3rd season of Downton Abbey hasn't aired on TV yet, so it's not available at all.  It's on TV in the UK now and will likely be on US TV in January, 2013.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> The 3rd season of Downton Abbey hasn't aired on TV yet, so it's not available at all. It's on TV in the UK now and will likely be on US TV in January, 2013.


Thanks, I sort of watched it all at once, so I lost track of which season it was;  but I know that most shows' latest seasons don't show up right away.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

laurie_lu said:


> Betsy, I love how you have made the most of your iPad bookmarks bar & multiple tabbed browsing.


LOL! You'll notice my Bookmarks Bar is all KB....  there are others in the arrows and in the Bookmarks button...

Betsy


----------



## jheydt (Dec 16, 2008)

I finally figured out what my problem was.  As an example when I went to Downton Abbey I couldn't see anything about watch now.  However, I was unaware of the scrolling where you had to scroll the screen down to see the available chapters.  Problem solved.

John


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

jheydt said:


> I finally figured out what my problem was. As an example when I went to Downton Abbey I couldn't see anything about watch now. However, I was unaware of the scrolling where you had to scroll the screen down to see the available chapters. Problem solved.
> 
> John


Yay! Glad to see that you solved this.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

jheydt said:


> I finally figured out what my problem was. As an example when I went to Downton Abbey I couldn't see anything about watch now. However, I was unaware of the scrolling where you had to scroll the screen down to see the available chapters. Problem solved.
> 
> John


Yay!!! Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Cyanide5000 (Aug 30, 2010)

I love Prime so much. I dont even bother buying books anymore haha, i see if theres a film about it first! xD


----------

